# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Βλαβη στο θαλαμος μικροκυματων KENWOOD K20MSS10E

## SIRAP

Καλησπέρα
Βλαβη στο θαλαμος μικροκυματων KENWOOD K20MSS10E
Θα ήθελα να ρωτησω υπάρχει λυση για αυτο....! φωτο

----------


## duvdev

Πεταμα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη. 
Συνηθες φαινομενο σε KENWOOD.

----------


## Papas00zas

Θέλει βάψιμο ο θάλαμος εκτός αν έχει τρυπήσει.

----------


## agis68

> Θέλει βάψιμο ο θάλαμος εκτός αν έχει τρυπήσει.


τι του λες ρε Δημήτρη τώρα δεν βλέπεις φωτό? πάει για πέταμα....απλά πάρε τα υλικά τα χρήσιμα από μέσα και στείλτον στο καλό

----------


## Papas00zas

> τι του λες ρε Δημήτρη τώρα δεν βλέπεις φωτό? πάει για πέταμα....απλά πάρε τα υλικά τα χρήσιμα από μέσα και στείλτον στο καλό


Είπα αυτό που κατάλαβα γνωρίζοντας ότι υπάρχει ειδική βαφή.Αν έχει τρυπήσει ΚΑΙ το μέταλλο ναι.Έγραψα αυτό που κατάλαβα.

----------


## gep58

> Είπα αυτό που κατάλαβα γνωρίζοντας ότι υπάρχει ειδική βαφή


Με την ευκαιρία, θα μπορούσες να μου υποδείξεις ή όποιο άλλο μέλος γνωρίζει ποιά είναι αυτή;
Θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη η πληροφορία.

----------

